# My First Boardcut



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi guys.Yesterday I posted a picture of my pattern and today I made the slingshot.I just rubbed in a little Tung oil for the finish.What do you think I should call it?----Joe


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

the lightning?







really good job , would you mind if i make a slingshot like this ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Mjöllnir, Thor's hammer


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that's the cat's pajamas! Original, Form serves Function, Strong, Attractive. . . Love the geometric design and symmetry. That slingshot's got it all. Great work Joe!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Mjöllnir, Thor's hammer


Great idea.







I really like the sharp angles on this one. A nice change from all the round stuff (though I love them too







).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job Joe! "The Maltese Fork" !!!!!! I like it Bud! Flatband


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice, I would call it voltage


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

The Shogun for the way it looks like ancient Japanese armor.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That one looks great! I like your new style!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Its nice to see something original, nice one. How about the Falcon, it reminds me

of a bird of prey when hunting.

Martin.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I like Smitty's "Shogun"! That fits great! Flatband


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice slingshot, you made one that is a little different and is a great design


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Nice design. I like it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool Design, never so similar to this before


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

WAIT a min!
Its a nautral fork!
Its a board cut!
Its an Ergo!

It's a Shogun!

Awesome and original, me likey !!! You see guys, this is what I like about this forum. Just when I thought 'how many different ways can you cut a **** slingee' and here comes a simple yet effective design.

I'd nominate this for the next slingshot of the month.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I too like the sharp edges like lightening


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a very cool design I love it and will vote for it for slingshot of the month.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, this (like your previous crinkled aluminised plastic slingshtot) is inspiringly original and well made.

*Come on guys, vote for this while there is still time on the polls!*


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice lines!!!! Truly Original and Interesting!!! How does she shoot???


----------

